
Biometrics Gone Too Far: The Car of Tomorrow Recognizes Your Butt - caseysoftware
https://www.wired.com/2011/12/biometric-car-seat/
======
chickenpotpie
Seems like a really great biometric to be honest. It's intuitive and I assume
fast. Also great for privacy. Other biometrics like facial recognition can
give the company a lot of data about me, but this one just tells them if I'm
fat or not.

